# Savannah Monitor Pictures



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Here they come.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I will get some full body shots quick. I am not trying to teas but I have to get them quick because my computer only reads my disk like once a week.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok more. Full body with the exception of a little piece of the tail.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

A close top view shot.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big is he? looks to be just a little guy. is he eating ok?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

He is about 7 inches. He is eating great. He eats meal worms, crickets, small pinky's, and turkey. He eats pretty much anything I give to him.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice! wats the substrate?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

cute little guy









I want one. buy they get so big


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy is cute


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

How do you guys like this picture?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

sweet sav.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like a cute lil guy! How big will he get?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats a beautiful baby Sav!...


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

He will get around 4 feet long.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> He will get around 4 feet long.


 Wow! And eat rats?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Puddjuice said:
> 
> 
> > He will get around 4 feet long.
> ...


helllll yeah









large live food can be risky though, i hear.... sure would suck for him to lose an eye or something over it...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

it is better to feed frozen


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice little lizard man, but you cant wait when it decides to hog the couch and raid your frigde :laugh:

what kind of substraight is that too?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The substrate is pretty much really small rock type matierial that looks like sand.


----------

